
Ask HN: What project/team-based developer metrics do you track? - k5jhn
Metrics such developer frequency, mean time to restore service, etc.<p>Curious to hear of other metrics being used and how they&#x27;ve proven useful.<p>Cheers!
======
welder
We track dev time spent typing, but only for gamification and individual
productivity, using [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com).

~~~
k5jhn
Haha neat tool. Thanks!

------
sethammons
Cycle time (how long to complete tasks on average), number of customer found
defects, MTTR (mean time to resolution) for production issues, SLO violations,
velocity (story points completed on average), number of alerts, and probably
more. We track it for ourselves, not for comparison with other teams. And
these metrics are at the team level, never individual.

~~~
giantg2
Are you sure? At my company, managers say they don't measure and compare
people but if you have a friend in management they will tell you the opposite.

~~~
sethammons
fwiw, one of our core principals is around being transparent where we can. If
there are shenanigans going on, those are very unwelcome, especially the
higher up you go in the org. Do some managers try to get individual metrics?
I'm sure it is possible. But when managers have done similar side stepping of
the intent of our values, the hammer comes down pretty hard on them.

When it comes to reviews and such, it is more predicated on how well you've
supported business goals, how well the team did so too, and some peer
feedback. Managers are working with us daily, so it would be odd for the
manager to not have direct knowledge on what the individual contributors do
well or areas that are in need of improvement.

~~~
giantg2
That's nice. I hope you're right. Our company says the same things you are
about business results and transparency, but they don't follow it behind
closed doors.

------
tanseydavid
Planned vs. Unplanned work Fairly easy-to-capture. Can be very coarse-grained
and still have lots of meaning.

(note: get this one ironed out before trying to calculate a Velocity metric)

------
tsamtsam
SLA - time taken per team to resolve tickets filed by users/internal staff

Downtime of services

Number of crash/non-fatal logs seen in logging services (you could be using
Sentry, Firebase, etc)

Just a few things tried and monitored at my company.

